# UV light bulb change help



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

I have a coralife 9W UV turbo twist. I bought it used and find I have to chg out the bulb. 
But for the life of me, I cannot get the glass housing that protects the bulb off.
Does it twist off? Its stuck.
Can anyone give me a hint? I would hate to put some penetrating oil around it but it just won't budge.
Thank you


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Should be a part near the top that twist off. Don't have one any more and forgot if this thing is submersible. I know it is designed for out of tank use.

I would try submerging the threaded part in vinegar and "very gently" tap with a teaspoon to see if you can loosen it. Slip a couple of rubber band to improve grip ?


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

I have the two black plastic "capsules" apart. Its the inside, glass tube that protects the bulb that I cannot get off. I don't know if it is threaded or just slips in. But the glass sleeve does not budge. There isn't any deposited materiel there at all. Its just stuck. I grab the glass sleeve and twist and move back and forth, but the glass does not rotate nor move. I could apply more pressure, but am afraid of the glass breaking in my hand.
Thanks


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Memory has failed me - forgot how it looks there. Someone else may be able to help 

Link to manual: http://c1.f3images.com/IMD/UserManuals/ES77071.pdf

Good luck and Merry Christmas.

Hope you don't need to shop for a new one on boxing day. Bulbs should be on sale at JL though - that reminds me


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

*9 watt turbo twist*

I have 2 of these same units, the domed part with cord coming out unscrews from the main body the quarts glass should stay in the unit. I think you have taken it apart at the center joint where you unlock the little red tab, to get the bulb out you only have to unscrew the corded dome at the top from the body . Hope that helps. give me a call if you are still having trouble, my # is on the signature. Cheers Laurie


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

yup just the cap. unscrew and your done.


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

Downloaded the manual
Thanks



gklaw said:


> Memory has failed me - forgot how it looks there. Someone else may be able to help
> 
> Link to manual: http://c1.f3images.com/IMD/UserManuals/ES77071.pdf
> 
> ...


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

Worked well. Exactly as stated
Thanks



Clown Lover said:


> I have 2 of these same units, the domed part with cord coming out unscrews from the main body the quarts glass should stay in the unit. I think you have taken it apart at the center joint where you unlock the little red tab, to get the bulb out you only have to unscrew the corded dome at the top from the body . Hope that helps. give me a call if you are still having trouble, my # is on the signature. Cheers Laurie


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I had the same issue 

Finally figured it out too.


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> I had the same issue
> 
> Finally figured it out too.


haha
I never did. 
I needed help lol


----------

